# Non-mainstream toys for mainstream children?



## curiouscanadian (Aug 28, 2009)

So my nephew's 4th birthday is coming up this weekend and while I am looking to buy him a gift, it occured to me to wonder if it is, um, appropriate (?) to buy a mainstream child a non-mainstream type gift?

Not that I think anything we would buy him would be INappropriate, but just a couple of weeks ago they gave DS a toy totally opposite to our values (a light-up, flip-over remote control car complete with extra disposible batteries - for a 2yo







), so I wonder if in some way they see our "crunchy" gifts as pushing our values on their family.

They're a good family and I love my nephew, but he's definitely a TV-watching, electronic toy-raised kid and I find myself hesitating to buy something without batteries as I'm pretty sure it needs to be flashy to keep his attention, IYKWIM.

So what kind of toys do you buy for the mainstream kids in your life?


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

stomp rocket!

art supplies


----------



## lach (Apr 17, 2009)

I guess it depends on what you mean by non-mainstream. Like, a playsilk? Because while I adore and value them as amazing toys, I can see that going over like a lead balloon with many families. ("What is it?" "I don't know, a blanket?" "Doesn't seem very warm.")

But I think there are tons of toys that can meet "crunchier" values (whatever your values may be... sustainable materials, non-electronic, non-character, etc) while still being seen as a somewhat normal present. Blocks, instruments, games, craft projects, books, puzzles, outdoor toys. Brands like Melissa and Doug and the Target wooden toys are sort of a compromise between the two extremes.


----------



## curiouscanadian (Aug 28, 2009)

Quote:

I guess it depends on what you mean by non-mainstream. Like, a playsilk? Because while I adore and value them as amazing toys, I can see that going over like a lead balloon with many families. ("What is it?" "I don't know, a blanket?" "Doesn't seem very warm.")
LOL! That's _exactly_ what I mean! I'm planning on dying some playsilks for Christmas for DS and thought about doing some for my nephew but didn't figure he'd have a clue what to do with them...









Craft stuff occurred to me but to be honest, I've never seen or heard of him doing anything remotely crafty. The stomp rocket seems like something he'd enjoy though! Mostly I was hoping to get him something that "unplugged" him for a bit from all the electronics/TV characters he's so addicted to. (But that's when I started to wonder if I was pushing _my_ values on him...)


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Stomp rocket is my go to toy as well. Love those things!! They are so fun.

Also things like magnifying glasses and bug catchers, art supplies, hot wheels (my girls still have their collection of these and while they are just little metal cars I am surprised how open ended they are.) or course legos and playmobile are always cool.

Honestly we are pretty low tech but out of three children I doubt any of them would have gotten much use out of a play silk. Maybe here and there but it would not have been a hit or anything and my kids are happy with scrap cloth, they do not need expensive "playsilks". I would definitely skip that. You really already have to be there for those to be cool. I think there is a nice middle ground between waldorfy type stuff (most of which I dislike even though I am very crunchy) and electronic, beeping, flashing, crap. I would just find something cool and exciting that is not electric or character driven.


----------



## lach (Apr 17, 2009)

Yeah, I'd skip the playsilks. Lilyka said it perfectly: you have to already be there to appreciate something like that. I also don't think that they're self-explanatory. I think kids who enjoy playsilks are kinda trained into knowing how to play with them.

I think the magnifying glass and bug catcher idea is a great one. Something outdoorsy and naturey would be loved by more 6 year olds, even those who like their electronic toys.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Just another vote for the stop rocket - we have the jr stomp rocket from amazon (w/ glow-in-the-dark rockets







) and they are *SO* fun!!! They go *SO* high and are completely safe (I don't even worry about them hitting ds2







)

And the playsilks... yeah. I bought some off a co-op on here a coupel yrs ago. And they have mostly just sat... we get them out an use them as capes occasionally, but thats about it.


----------



## VisionaryMom (Feb 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lach* 
I guess it depends on what you mean by non-mainstream. Like, a playsilk? Because while I adore and value them as amazing toys, I can see that going over like a lead balloon with many families. ("What is it?" "I don't know, a blanket?" "Doesn't seem very warm.")









Yeah, my family would have this conversation while raising their eyebrows at each other.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *curiouscanadian* 
LOL! That's _exactly_ what I mean! I'm planning on dying some playsilks for Christmas for DS and thought about doing some for my nephew but didn't figure he'd have a clue what to do with them...









I think you're right, and I don't think that's a bad thing. It's important not to assume that a lack of interest in an item signals some kind of deficiency. My son, who has had the gamut of wooden/quirky/open-ended toys, refuses to play with playsilks. When his class did them when he was *2*, he said, "that was stupid. I don't want to dance with a scarf." He's still that way. Now my DD would be delighted, and she's had the same upbringing, so there ya go...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilyka* 
Also things like magnifying glasses and bug catchers, art supplies, hot wheels (my girls still have their collection of these and while they are just little metal cars I am surprised how open ended they are.) or course legos and playmobile are always cool.

These are all good ideas. I tend to go for things I think will challenge minds, so I often buy puzzles or puzzle-type games. Or books.


----------



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

the comet-tail balls are fun

schleich animals are pretty all-purpose, and folkmanis puppets go over pretty well

4 is a pretty good age for beginning stuff like kid skateboard/roller skates if he doesn't have those


----------



## seagull (Jun 29, 2005)

Books, washable markers and a coloring book, matchbox cars


----------



## aprons_and_acorns (Sep 28, 2004)

I agree with the PPs about the toys with lots of "crossover appeal" if you will. Books, science stuff, puppets, games/sport gear, etc. would probably all be good. Also just to throw in my two cents on the Stomp Rocket-- my little boy loves those.

Melissa & Doug makes a great set of 60 standard unit blocks. They ship free from Amazon too which is nice cause they are fairly heavy.

Quote:

Like, a playsilk? Because while I adore and value them as amazing toys, I can see that going over like a lead balloon with many families. ("What is it?" "I don't know, a blanket?" "Doesn't seem very warm.")








I would skip the silks too, however it is worth mentioning that my *very* mainstream (if that's how you call it) 6 y.o. nephew LOVES to come over and dress up in playsilks at our house. He even wore a bunch of them in the children's parade last spring and was as proud as a peacock. Likewise, my son has fun at his house riding the Power Wheels and driving the RC trucks.


----------



## EFmom (Mar 16, 2002)

I agree with the others that there's a middle ground that's likely to appeal to lots of kids.

My own kids had zero interest in playsilks. They also left all those gorgeous, expensive, open-ended wooden toys that I thought would be a hit go pretty much untouched.

The bug stuff or any nature related stuff is good, as are books or puzzles. There are also old-fashioned toys like slinkeys, Tonka trucks, or Etch-a-sketches that are also fun.

I'd never seen the stomp rocket before and now I want one. I suppose I can't really buy it for my dd13, can I?


----------



## Qbear'smama (Jul 15, 2008)

I like board games from Orchard and Haba. I find board games for kids these days are underrated and most in mainstream toy stores are crappy spinoffs of character shows (MIL got DD a Dora board game and DH and it was really not fun!) so kids don't want to play them, understandably. I bought this one for a friend's 5 year old recently and she loved it:

http://www.orchardtoys.com/products/bus-stop/


----------



## happysmileylady (Feb 6, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about whether something fits a "mainstream" or "non-mainstream" label, and just get him something he enjoys. Not to mention, just because a kid has some "mainstream" electronic toys, that doesn't in any way mean that they don't love other stuff. Just ask his parents what he enjoys...or even ask him if he can communicate that well enough.

I have 2 nephews who are 4. They all sorts of typical boy stuff. Cars (both the movie and the other non-disney kind), bugs, dinosaurs, construction stuff, etc. One of my nephews is way into his karate stuff, he just started a Karate class. And for my other nephew, my brother just got his pilot's license, so he's way into planes right now. Sure, both boys would be happy getting an age appropriate video gamee...but they would also be totally happy getting some wooden planes and cars that they can crash into each other. Because that's stuff they like,


----------



## simplemama32 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hearthsong also has a lot of good options, IMO. DS is still a little young for many of the games and toys there, but they look like fun to me.









I love the idea of a nature kit. This idea might be better for an older child, but you could also do something like a "secret agent" or detective kit with a magnifying glass, invisible ink/decoders, etc.

I also give a lot of books as gifts.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *happysmileylady* 
I wouldn't worry about whether something fits a "mainstream" or "non-mainstream" label, and just get him something he enjoys. Not to mention, just because a kid has some "mainstream" electronic toys, that doesn't in any way mean that they don't love other stuff. Just ask his parents what he enjoys...or even ask him if he can communicate that well enough.
,

I agree with this. If it makes you feel better about the gift try to get something that doesn't need batteries and doesn't have cartoon characters all over it. Other than that, if he'll love some plastic piece of whatever that you roll your eyes at then I'd buy it. *shrugs*


----------



## mrspineau (Jan 15, 2008)

I dunno, I mean what is maintstream anyhow? My 2yo would love that remote control car, and he would also love playsilks. He has all sorts of flashy light up sound making toys, and he also has lots of wooden, simple type toys. I think that for the most part with kids, toys are toys. I think that art supplies are always fun, whether you have seen him do it or not maybe he just hasn't been exposed to it yet. Or maybe a dress up costume? or books?


----------



## sewchris2642 (Feb 28, 2009)

Ijwouldn't worry about "mainstream" or "non-mainstream". Go with what he likes. Don't buy the battery-powered toy if you have personal reasons not to like them. Buy a Tonka truck instead of a RC vehicle for example. Don't rule out plastic toys simply because they are plastic. Legos are way more open ended than wooden blocks. Animals and dinosaurs are way more realistic when made in plastic than in wood. Fisher Price and Playschool are great for open ended play. I've never undstood playsilks. That's what sheets, pillowcases, blankets, and tablecloths are for. Not to mention, living room furniture and the dining room table and chairs. Kid sized gardening tools, buckets, shovels, scoops are all good outdoor toys. Matchbox and other small cars are also good. Magnets. Magnifying glass.


----------



## curiouscanadian (Aug 28, 2009)

Quote:

It's important not to assume that a lack of interest in an item signals some kind of deficiency.
Oh, I definitely wouldn't assume some sort of deficiency! I was more feeling that there was no point getting a non-electronic toy _due_ to my nephew's lack of interest in them. I do want him to enjoy his present.

Quote:

I dunno, I mean what is maintstream anyhow?
To me mainstream is things you can find at TRU, Walmart & the like. Honestly I'm currently more knowledgeable about Waldorf-type toys available online than I am most things in TRU! (Not trying to be judgemental, it just doesn't have the stuff I'm interested in for DS so I don't spend a lot of time there. Plus we don't watch TV so I don't have any ideas from commercials.)

*There's just a lot of discussion on here about wanting other people to respect our choices and I want to be sure I'm affording them the same respect while still giving him something I'm comfortable with.* For example, I'm fine with plastic, just not junk, and there's been lots of great suggestions here. I've also sent a message to my SIL to see if she can give me some ideas.

Oh, and I'd really LOVE to get him a Stomp Rocket but TRU doesn't seem to carry them and I'm not sure where else I might find them in Canada? (Before Saturday, I might add!







)

(Books would also be an easy one, but I got the vibe from a recent get-together that the parents are feeling like they've got _lots_ of books and would prefer something else. So one of those respecting-the-parents'-preferences things...)


----------



## happysmileylady (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

Oh, I definitely wouldn't assume some sort of deficiency! I was more feeling that there was no point getting a non-electronic toy due to my nephew's lack of interest in them. I do want him to enjoy his present.
He seriously has NO interested whatsoever at all in anything that doesn't have an on switch? I honestly have never met a child like that.

Someone mentioned legos...legos are one of the most creative toys in existance, seriously. And I have only met a few kids who don't like legos...is that something your nephew might be interested in? Sure they are carried at TRU and Walmart and every other store that sells toys in existance. And they are plastic and all over tv. But, there's no on switch and they are probably the most open ended toy you can find. Give a kid an hour with a box of legos and you will end up with planes and castles and lego block people and animals. Legos make everything







:

Quote:

There's just a lot of discussion on here about wanting other people to respect our choices and I want to be sure I'm affording them the same respect while still giving him something I'm comfortable with
Just because the parents have made a choice to allow plastic/electronic toys (or rather, to not try to avoid those things) that doesn't mean that parent isn't equally open to non-electronic or more open ended stuff. I sometimes think that people (not saying you in particular, just in general here) are so wrapped up in their "non-mainstream-ness" (hows that' for inventing vocabulary







: ) that they forget that most "mainstream" parents don't label themselves as "mainstream" and just do whatever works for their kids.

I find it ironic to see posts like this online


----------



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

My daughter is four and she's very very into Imaginext toys right now. It's not something I would've picked but she has a few sets from Christmas and a few she and my husband have picked out over the year. She can play with ONE for hours and set up endless scenarios (and then video and take pictures of them), or she will combine a few (Sea Serpent Island meets Dragon Castle meets Rescue Boat is very popular right now). I wasn't in favor but I'm surprised just how creative she's been with them and how long they've held her attention. And for some reason, adults like them. She's been able to con all her aunties and uncles (and in some case, great aunties in their 70s and 80s) into playing with them and they all get really animated, which is so NOT the norm in my family.

There's also this super cool cardboard castle (or house) you can find at a lot craft stores - TRU may even have them. You put them together and you can draw, color, or paint on them. We used chalk so she could decorate her castle over and over. It was a lot of fun for her on her own and she could also get other people to help decorate. She loved it.

Another option is a peel and stick chalk board with chalk. We got ours at Target. Inexpensive and a big hit. She likes it and kids of all ages seem attracted to it.

Quote:

They also left all those gorgeous, expensive, open-ended wooden toys that I thought would be a hit go pretty much untouched.
Painful, isn't it? Because I am so attracted to those beautiful, beautiful natural toys. I was looking at Waldorf dolls before she was even born. She could give a toot about dolls of any kind and most of the natural fairy/elf toys just don't hold her attention. All the kids we have over can't get enough so at least there's that.


----------



## curiouscanadian (Aug 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *happysmileylady* 
He seriously has NO interested whatsoever at all in anything that doesn't have an on switch? I honestly have never met a child like that.

Okay, so I haven't spent much time with him lately, but the two things that aren't electronic that I know he's interested in are Bakugan (I know NOTHING about it) and sword-fighting (he already has foam swords). Besides that??? I don't know. I'll wait to see what SIL can suggest.

I too grew up with and LOVED Legos, but he's got a 1yo brother (so choking hazard) and they already have a TON of the larger Duplo/Megablocks. I am thinking maybe larger Magneatos or Wedgits though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *happysmileylady* 
Just because the parents have made a choice to allow plastic/electronic toys (or rather, to not try to avoid those things) that doesn't mean that parent isn't equally open to non-electronic or more open ended stuff. I sometimes think that people (not saying you in particular, just in general here) are so wrapped up in their "non-mainstream-ness" (hows that' for inventing vocabulary







: ) that they forget that most "mainstream" parents don't label themselves as "mainstream" and just do whatever works for their kids.

Very true. I guess part of it is I was stumped for ideas when I started this thread and didn't want to come off as the one with the "weird gifts" that never get played with.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *happysmileylady* 
I find it ironic to see posts like this online


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

I'd ask, personally. And I don't buy toys that totally violate my own toy standards but it doesn't have to be something I'd buy for my kids either. My sister always says oh, they like your LO toys but hum, they don't really in my experience.

Legos all the way if you don't. With a gift receipt of course...


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

My "go to" list for mainstream little boys from age 1-5 would be:

-Little wooden cars from HappySquashToys on Etsy (they even make some painted ones, and do dinosaurs and animals too)
-Playsilks for the little kids
-Nature stuff & Science stuff (you know, those kits that let you examine bugs, etc.
-ART SUPPLIES!!







Seriously, we stock up during the back to school season.


----------



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

Just another idea I had (since we have a newly 4-y/o here anyway) - but she's really into being able to buy her own things, like take a few dollars to the candy store and pick out something small and pay the cashier herself. If theres a well-liked local candy shop/ice cream place/something you could get a GC to it for him to get his own treats, maybe even a tshirt too (if they have them).


----------



## camracrazy (May 27, 2006)

Sometimes the toys kids have had in the time before they really start expressing strong likes and dislikes come from what the parents want!







I wouldn't be surprised to learn that all the electronic stuff was started because dad thought it was cool or maybe one of the parents had a toy that they wanted when they were kids but never got. I still remember all of the years when I asked for an electronic racetrack for Christmas, and never got one because, "Santa thought you were a girl, honey!"









Last year I bought a wooden toy train for dh's niece. He thought it was a terrible choice and that she would never play with it, but after it was unwrapped all of the kids wanted a turn! Niece and her siblings are from a very mainstream, video game playing, TV watching, toys out the ears family.


----------



## curiouscanadian (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks for all the input everyone, it really gave me some great ideas!

I went shopping at lunch today and when I saw these Automoblox cars I knew I'd found a winner. I think they're a great combo of car and puzzle, they seem well-made and most importantly I think my nephew will really enjoy them.









So that's dealt with, thank goodness. Can you guess how much I'm looking forward to Christmas shopping?









Quote:

Last year I bought a wooden toy train for dh's niece. He thought it was a terrible choice and that she would never play with it, but after it was unwrapped all of the kids wanted a turn! Niece and her siblings are from a very mainstream, video game playing, TV watching, toys out the ears family.
Huh. I guess it goes to show you never really know!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFmom* 

I'd never seen the stomp rocket before and now I want one. I suppose I can't really buy it for my dd13, can I?

My dd13 would think it was freaking awesome.


----------



## happysmileylady (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *curiouscanadian* 
Okay, so I haven't spent much time with him lately, but the two things that aren't electronic that I know he's interested in are Bakugan (I know NOTHING about it) and sword-fighting (he already has foam swords). Besides that??? I don't know. I'll wait to see what SIL can suggest.

I too grew up with and LOVED Legos, but he's got a 1yo brother (so choking hazard) and they already have a TON of the larger Duplo/Megablocks. I am thinking maybe larger Magneatos or Wedgits though.

Very true. I guess part of it is I was stumped for ideas when I started this thread and didn't want to come off as the one with the "weird gifts" that never get played with.

















He He, the ONLY reason I know anything about Bakugan is because of my 10 year old nephew







: And all I know is that they are these little ball things that pop open. And no on switch







:

When I buy for my nieces and nephews (I have 5 total-3 nephews and 2 nieces, ) I always just call my siblings and ask, or in the case of the 8 and 10 year olds, I just ask them what they want. And, we are all fairly close together, and see each other multiple times a week. When I ask, I usually get a list of ideas, and just pick one.


----------



## Molliejo (Jan 7, 2006)

We have a stomp rocket. It is pretty darn kick ass.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *curiouscanadian* 
I too grew up with and LOVED Legos, but he's got a 1yo brother (so choking hazard) and they already have a TON of the larger Duplo/Megablocks.

I don't think the toys you buy for the 4yo have to be safe for the 1yo. My DS is 5, and his very favorite thing to play with is the tiny Legos, and we absolutely let him have them, even though he has a 2yo sister. He just has to play with them either in his room or on the table so that they stay out of her reach, and he's fine with that. I can't imagine that your nephew's parents will restrict his toys to only things that are safe for the baby.

Just wanted to throw that out there in case you really wanted to get him a big-kid Lego set.


----------



## curiouscanadian (Aug 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Molliejo* 
We have a stomp rocket. It is pretty darn kick ass.









Ok, seriously, where can I buy these in Canada?! Never mind the kiddos, _I_ want to try one!









Quote:

When I buy for my nieces and nephews (I have 5 total-3 nephews and 2 nieces, ) I always just call my siblings and ask, or in the case of the 8 and 10 year olds, I just ask them what they want. And, we are all fairly close together, and see each other multiple times a week. When I ask, I usually get a list of ideas, and just pick one.
I did ask for suggestions a while ago, but never heard back about it. We only see them about once a month (if we're lucky) and DN has fairly severe speech delays so I can't really ask him.


----------



## junipermuse (Nov 1, 2006)

I think I would get legos or Playmobil


----------



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

I saw a commercial today for Weebles and I'm wondering if my four year old is too old for them. I ADORED Weebles when I was a kid.


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

I know you already bought a gift (those cars are awesome! My DS would love them), but I wanted to tell you about The cardboard box book. It looks like loads of fun, and I think it definitely has the appeal for all kids, flashy toys or no flashy toys. It might be a little advanced for him to do by himself right now, but maybe in a year or two.


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

PS Canadians can search "stomp rocket" on amazon.ca and there is a book that tells you how to make them yourself, as it claims, for less than $1.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

For future ideas: Playmobil have great play value. Right now our house is a kid magnet because of our playmobil collection. It's really sweet to see my 9 year old and his 11 year old (very media and tech savvy) friend making up games with playmobil. They come in a gazillion different themes (knights, castles, rescue, zoos, farms....).

Cranium games are easily found and a lot of fun.

Zingo is a great game for this age.


----------



## sewchris2642 (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *curiouscanadian* 

I too grew up with and LOVED Legos, but he's got a 1yo brother (so choking hazard) and they already have a TON of the larger Duplo/Megablocks. I am thinking maybe larger Magneatos or Wedgits though.


I had rules for Legos. No playing with Legos where the baby could get ahold of them. So they were played with on the table or when the baby was asleep. Or in the bedroom with the door shut (in the case of Dylan when his nephews/niece lived with us). And not all toddlers put things in their mouths. My 18 mo nephew wants to play Legos with his 5 yo brother (Legos) and 3 yo sister (Duplos). So Joy will be sending some of the Duplo back to my house for him.


----------



## Quinalla (May 23, 2005)

Yup, go for something that is "acceptable" to pretty much everyone, but is a more open-ended toy. Like a ball of some sort, books, etc. What I do if I can though is ask for a list of toys and pick one off of that and then maybe include something along with it like a book that is more my style.


----------



## Owen'nZoe (Sep 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *curiouscanadian* 
Okay, so I haven't spent much time with him lately, but the two things that aren't electronic that I know he's interested in are Bakugan (I know NOTHING about it) and sword-fighting (he already has foam swords). Besides that??? I don't know. I'll wait to see what SIL can suggest.

I have a Bakugan fan here, too. Yes, they are a battle toy, but I've come to really appreciate them - they are quite intricate and the way some fold together is just ingenious. They remind me a little bit of a 21st century, mass-produced version of those antique boxes with hidden drawers. The artists who design them are very talented! ETA: The nice thing about these as a gift is that you really can't go wrong with the warriors as a gift, even if you don't know which one the child has. At least in my son's circle, they trade the cards and balls, so if they get a duplicate, it is still valuable for trading with someone else.

I see you ended up with Automoblox. My sons have several, and they are a lot of fun. They don't play with them a ton, but when they do, the boys seem to enjoy them. I hope your nephew likes them!


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *curiouscanadian* 
So what kind of toys do you buy for the mainstream kids in your life?

It varies. I've just given up on a couple of my nephews and buy them gift cards to EB Games (they're 10 & 11). Up until last year, they got building toys - Lego and such. Their sister (also 11) got craft items of various kinds - she's really into the girly-girl "princess" thing, so we tried decorate-your-own flip-flops and a couple others we thought would appeal to her. My other nephews and niece have had...a math game (one nephew is almost certainly profoundly gifted, and loves math - wasn't us pushing it), a toy microphone (electronic - she had her heart set on it), a fairly cheap children's accoustic guitar, subscriptions to National Geographic Kids...umm...PlayDoh...can't think of what else.

I don't like to buy blinky flashy stuff. My nephews and nieces like that stuff. I try to find things that play to their interests outside of that, but it's become really hard with a couple of them (the nephews above) and I gave up. I don't want to get them something they won't like. I avoid anything with batteries for my sister's kids, because she's _really_ broke, and that just adds batteries to the list of stuff she "needs" to buy.

Generally...craft supplies, books, puzzles, games...check out Klutz books - they have some fun rocket and airplane ideas.

Oh - four might be too young (I don't think so, but maybe), but PlayDoh makes an ice cream shop set. It's plastic, which I don't like much, but my kids _love_ it. They've played with it for 3 hours straight, without any squabbling, requests for snacks or _anything_. This qualifies as a miracle toy...seriously. It might be worth a shot.

And, he may be a bit young, but I bought one of thsee for a nephew who loves to read a few years ago, and it went over really well:

http://www.iseeme.com/oriveownna.html

...and I'm thinking of getting this one:

http://www.iseeme.com/piratebook.html

for ds2 this year.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *happysmileylady* 
He seriously has NO interested whatsoever at all in anything that doesn't have an on switch? I honestly have never met a child like that.

I have...not many, but a couple.

Quote:

Just because the parents have made a choice to allow plastic/electronic toys (or rather, to not try to avoid those things) that doesn't mean that parent isn't equally open to non-electronic or more open ended stuff.
This is very, very true, but sometimes the _kids_ aren't open to non-electronic.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *curiouscanadian* 







Ok, seriously, where can I buy these in Canada?! Never mind the kiddos, _I_ want to try one!









Check out Grand River Toys and Mastermind Toys. I do a lot of Christmas shopping at those two places. They're not exactly Waldorf-y, but they have a neat assortment of stuff.

I just read through the rest of the thread. I can't believe I didn't think of bug catching stuff. On a whim, I threw a small bug catching/examining jar into dd1's birthday present when she turned six. She, ds2 and five of their cousins spent most of the rest of the party hunting bugs, and they had a blast.


----------



## nashvillemidwife (Dec 2, 2007)

I didn't know there were "values" attached to toys other than the price sticker. If someone gave my child a gift that was not like the others she has, I would be much more concerned to know there was some kind of attitude attached to it.


----------



## Shera971 (Nov 26, 2008)

I suggest going with what interests the kid. For instance my DS loves dinosaurs and he would simply love to recieve dinosaur books, dinosaur stuffed animals, dinosaur figurines, electronic dinosaurs, dinosaur board/electronic games, dinosaur clothes.... you get the picture. He even recieved dinosaur themed moon sand one year that he thought was super cool.

And he might surprise you too. There have been a few gifts that my son recieved that I thought for sure he would have no interest in but wound up being one of his favourite toys.


----------



## SquishyKitty (Jun 10, 2005)

You realize they sell Waldorf toys at Toys R Us. Does that make them mainstream?


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

I think classic toys are the way to go. Tops, jack-in-the-box, yo-yos, train sets, tinker toys, etc. are all recognizeable, fun, and yet not mind-numbing.

http://www.amazon.com/Channel-Craft-...593466&sr=1-17

Kids love tops. I am always amazed at how well my children's tops are received. I will literally have ten kids from ages 6 months to ten years sitting around having me spin them again and again. I can never have enough tops. But still, it's not like people think, "Oh, crunchy!" They just ask where I got it. "Oh, I remember that! Where on earth did you find one nowadays?!"


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

Books.









I give books (along with a non book gift.) When we go to birthday parties, NO one else gives books. So, there... I guess it's not a mainstream gift.


----------



## carfreemama (Jun 13, 2007)

This is a really useful thread for us, too. I love the cardboard box book. I can see giving that with a couple of big cardboard boxes and some art supplies. This will be perfect for dd to do at Christmas as the day progreses, presents are over and everyone's talking and hanging out at our (fantastic) in-laws.

We go to lots of "mainstream" birthday parties for dd, too; who is 6. It's true it's sometimes hard to know what will go over well from the local toy/book store; but in my experience, the parents and kids are usually delighted with what we buy. Often, our gift gets a pretty lukewarm reception at first; but after the other toys have been put down, it's a different story.

We've bought:
-DIY cartoon books
-face paints
-organic popcorn
-fimo with instructions
-fun, personalized stainless-steel water bottles
-nontoxic nail polish
-alphabet bracelets, so the kids can spell their name and wear it. Jewelry goes over especially well with boys, since people almost never buy it for them

OP, I think you did great!


----------



## curiouscanadian (Aug 28, 2009)

Sorry, I "lost" this thread for a bit (I only get a few notifications in my email to new posts and then nothing, and I don't know how to change that







)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nashvillemidwife* 
I didn't know there were "values" attached to toys other than the price sticker. If someone gave my child a gift that was not like the others she has, I would be much more concerned to know there was some kind of attitude attached to it.

This gets back to the other half of my post (beyond just the "what should I get him" part). I was (am?) concerned that people would _percieve_ an attitude attached to it. I want to give something I'm comfortable giving, but don't want to come off as holier-than-thou, or whatever it is they might think. I do think though, that there's been lots of suggestions for items that are middle ground on the issue that will allow me to avoid that pitfall.

Quote:

You realize they sell Waldorf toys at Toys R Us. Does that make them mainstream?
They sell a few wood/cloth organic toys, but at least up here in Canada they don't sell anything I would really think of as Waldorf-specific.

Quote:

Quote:
Just because the parents have made a choice to allow plastic/electronic toys (or rather, to not try to avoid those things) that doesn't mean that parent isn't equally open to non-electronic or more open ended stuff.

This is very, very true, but sometimes the kids aren't open to non-electronic.
Thanks Storm Bride, that really is the crux of the matter. Also thanks for the store suggestions. I just found out today that some american relatives will be visiting before Christmas, so I might ask them to do a bit of shopping for me first!









BTW SIL's reply to my query for suggestions? "I really don't know. He likes batman, spiderman, (he already has batman figure). We bought him a remote control car (yellow like bumble bee)."

So DaughterOfKali while generally speaking I totally agree on books (LOVE Barefoot books!) from that and other things I've been heraing DN isn't really into books right now unless they involve Batman or Spiderman.


----------



## Iucounu (Jul 25, 2010)

You could get the kid a game. Some good ones he might enjoy at that age and still would allow room for growth include Sequence for Kids, Tiddly Winks, Bandu / Bausack, Don't Break the Ice, Topitop, Clever Castle, Hot Spot, Rush Hour Jr., Blokus, Connect Four, Carcassonne, Logic Links, Chinese Checkers, Connect Four.

You could also get him a computer game that is better than the video games he may be playing. Not all computer games are bad. My son loves to play Zoo Tycoon, for example. That may not be "crunchy" enough for your requirements,







, but in my opinion the main thing that's important with little ones is to keep them thinking and growing.


----------



## gcgirl (Apr 3, 2007)

Not sure if this fits your situation, but my mom is so tired of getting the "lame" gift or a duplicate gift for my niece who seems to have everything that her gift from now on is going to be a gift card and a shopping outing WITH MY MOM to pick out a gift. So basically the present is time with grandma, but with a present at the end.


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *curiouscanadian* 

So DaughterOfKali while generally speaking I totally agree on books (LOVE Barefoot books!) from that and other things I've been heraing DN isn't really into books right now unless they involve Batman or Spiderman.









That's why I tend to go with 2 gifts. One is a book and the other is something you have a good feeling the child will enjoy.

My son was only into disney characters for awhile but I just kept exposing him to cool and/or funny books. What got him back into books were the books that come with a cd. Made a huge difference.

For toys, I always try to go with something that invokes creativity and/or imagination.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *curiouscanadian* 
BTW SIL's reply to my query for suggestions? "I really don't know. He likes batman, spiderman, (he already has batman figure). We bought him a remote control car (yellow like bumble bee)."

So DaughterOfKali while generally speaking I totally agree on books (LOVE Barefoot books!) from that and other things I've been heraing DN isn't really into books right now unless they involve Batman or Spiderman.









You've already got the gift, so no worries, but you can work with this. My oldest is a Spider-Man fanatic. A former co-worker of mine nicknamed him "Spidey" when he was about four, and he's 17, and has never lost interest. He watches the movies and plays the videogames...but he also sketches Spider-Man, works out storylines (he and another fan are putting together a small fan comic right now...the other guy developed the base story and ds1 is illustrating and adding to it), tries to master some of Spider-Man's moves during gymnastics workouts, works out costume variations, etc. I'm not as down on licensed characters as many here (probably because I'm an old school comic fan, myself, and Batman, Spider-Man, the X-Men and a couple dozen others are a valued piece of my childhood/adolescence), but I've also seen a fascination with licensed characters turn into a long-term launch point for a variety of interests.


----------



## NYCVeg (Jan 31, 2005)

Dd is 4, so we've been to a ton of 4-yo-birthdays this year.

Our go-to gift is Playmobil stuff, which all the kids around here seem to love. We've also gotten:
*legos
*interesting/unusual board games (Zingo, Animal upon Animal, Haba Princess and the Pea, Sequence for Kids, Take the Cake, stuff like that)
*puzzles (often we'll do a theme gift around a puzzle--so it might be a space puzzle with a space coloring book and a space flashlight or something)
*toy cars of various sorts (matchbox, build-your-own, etc.)
*craft kits--we love the Alex craft kits, for example

We don't spend a ton of money on birthday gifts, but we try to make them special by getting a few little extras--stickers, a coloring book, a mini eraser--that match the theme of the gift.

By the way, we were at a BBQ yesterday and there was a stomp rocket set there. The kids went CRAZY for them.


----------



## gcgirl (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm so glad somebody posted about the stomp rocket. DS is having a rockets and robots birthday party, AND I think it makes a great go-to gift when you don't know what to get somebody.


----------



## sweetpeppers (Dec 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *happysmileylady* 
Sure, both boys would be happy getting an age appropriate video gamee...but they would also be totally happy getting some wooden planes and cars that they can crash into each other. Because that's stuff they like,

My friend likes to give the kids at her son's preschool binoculars. My go to gift is a wooden bathtub boat. I mean most kids take baths and have bath toys, so I know it will get played with, and it fits with my toy "values." I would not want to give something that I didn't think would get played with. Vehicles are a safe bet I think.

Oh yeah, books are great too. I like to find books we love (and already have) at the thrift store, and save them for presents.


----------



## joesbow (Jul 7, 2014)

*Joe's Bow*

My two girls (3 & 5) watched Brave and wanted a bow and arrow. Rather than buy a cheap-plastic one at the store, I told them we would go out into the garage and make one. This idea has spiraled into a whole new adventure for me.


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

joesbow - I have removed your link as we do not allow promotional business links in posts. You will need to change your username if you plan to continue posting as a community member. Please contact [email protected] to find out about advertising and business promotion opportunities here at Mothering. :thumb


----------

